# صور رائعة لمشاريع رائعة تستحق المشاهدة والتحميل



## dr-karim (3 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.ziddu.com/download/6340488/1.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6340597/2.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6342142/3.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6342233/4.rar.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6342948/094.JPG.html

يتبع


----------



## معماري3 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Alinajeeb (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاريع جميلة جداً مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## masster (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله, جميل جدا
ما اسم البرامج المستخدمة في الاظهار؟


----------



## رنيم عرفة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## antonarc (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## mokhtar_l (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور أخي dr_karim سامحوني على الإزعاج لكن هل يوجد لديكم صور متعلقة بالمجال الإلكتروني و شكرا


----------



## mokhtar_l (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*ما أجمل عالم الإلكترونيات*


----------



## يا زمن (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ولكن لو انو كان معه شوية تفاصيل عن المشاريع نفسها مع المساقط كان بيكون مشكور أكثر .....

وشكراً على العموم


----------



## عبيدحامد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوور بارك الله فيك قمه في الروعه


----------



## معماري لاحقا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوور بارك الله فيك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور .رائعة جدا............


----------



## dr-karim (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم.................


----------



## dr-karim (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مجددا................


----------



## ابن حجر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,
يعطيك العافية فعلاً مشاريع حلووووووووووووووووة


----------



## حميدوان (13 سبتمبر 2009)

التفاصيل مهمة في هيك مشاريع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كويك ارت (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررا جزيلا و *بارك اللة فيك *


----------



## الامين كوم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشاريع جميلة جداً مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

*مشاريع جميلة جداً مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## رهف (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاريع حلو مشاء الله شكرا اخي .............


----------



## dr-karim (17 سبتمبر 2009)

حسنا ساضيف الكثير منها ان شاء الله وادا كان من الممكن ان كل عضو بيضع الصور الجميلة التي عنده..


----------



## bashmuhandis (17 سبتمبر 2009)

صور ولا اروع عاشت يداك..............مع كل الشكر ..و بالتوفيق


----------



## dr-karim (30 سبتمبر 2009)

وهده مجموعة اخرى من الصور الجميلة للتحميل

http://www.ziddu.com/download/6576145/108.JPG.html 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6576144/101.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6576143/105.JPG.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6576142/109.jpg.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/6576140/110.JPG.html


----------



## حميدوان (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شي حلو كييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
بس اظن انها قديمة
آسف


----------



## dr-karim (5 أكتوبر 2009)

www.modernarchitecturespace.blogspot.com


----------



## قيس الحسني (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## fatma2011 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

لوحات معمارية رائعة جدا


----------



## شمس الايمان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييل مشكر علية​


----------



## okab73 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks tooooooooooo much


----------



## مووهوب (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاريع جميلة واظهار رائع
شكرا لك


----------



## منى المزاتى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد مشاريع لمعرض الكترونيات مع المساقط واشكال للعرض


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله كيف حملتو الصور حتى طلعت واضحة هيك ...............مشكور يا غالي بارك الله بيك


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## m7md.arch (1 أكتوبر 2010)

روعه في الاخراج والتصميم


----------



## vampirs (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جميله جدا


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااا بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور على هذا المجهود
بس لو توفرت بعض التفاصيل راح نستفيد اكثر


----------



## شوان المعماري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع وجميل وتسلم ايديك


----------



## قيس الحسني (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك ومشكور على جهودك مشكور اخي


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا الصور جميلة
شكرا أخي


----------



## عاشقة العيون (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## youcef gouri (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد استفدت كثيرا من هه العمال 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وعلى من بذل اية مجهود 
وخاصة المشرفون على هذا المنتدى
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## topdesigner722 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاريع متميزة تسلم الايادى


----------



## waleed_ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اعرف لو ده 3dmax امكانيات جهزك ايه التصميم تقيل قوى


----------



## معماريون (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاركة جيدة


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اريج الرحمن (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبالتوفيق دائما*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشاريع حلوة و ضخمة


----------

